# Allow Visitors to Create & Manage Account on my Website



## cityboyjock (Feb 6, 2006)

:sayno: I have looked all over the internet for assistance on my topic and have been unsuccessful at finding any answers, so I decided to come directly to the pro's, :sayyes: all of you!
I am creating a website, and I want my visitors/customers to be able to "join" directing them to create a username and password, and then turn around and have the ability to login to the account they created. When in their account they can access pages I create for the members only section, and they can also update their personal information.

Almost every website on the web has this ability. :4-dontkno I have no idea how to enable this to happen. I contacted my hosting provider and they directed me to PHP-NUKE :4-thatsba but that didn't get me anywhere.

Is there anyone who could assist me in figuring out how I would make this happen?

:wink: Thank You!

Jeff (23 from Portland, OR)


----------



## tony2005 (Aug 3, 2006)

well it all depends on what you are using on your website really but if you are wanting to let users sign up to your site then why didnt phpnuke not work for you since this is a all in one package for you with sign up and forums and a great set of addons to use .

i dont understand what your asking really if you say phpnuke didnt do anything for you . 

if you wanting to add the ability for users to sign up to your already made site then giving more info on what you are using on your site for a website will help alot more


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

This is called a user system or members area script. I recommend using one in PHP. You can't use HTML for a members area script. There are tons and tons of scripts like these at http://hotscripts.com. Here is one that might work for you: http://www.hotscripts.com/Detailed/33586.html. Good luck!


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

If you take the time to learn PHP or ASP, you can also create one of your own. I've done something similar that is basic, simple scripts checking a db for the appropriate info for the page and reporting it back.


----------



## grizzly_uk (Jul 28, 2006)

cityboyjock said:


> I have no idea how to enable this to happen.


Hi there, it isn't really a case of simply clicking on a button to 'enable this to happen'. What kind of knowledge and understanding do you have of coding websites? An important factor will be ensuring your host allows for the use of databases, check to see if your host supports MySQL as it is pretty difficult to create a membership-based website without it.


----------

